# Urgent Price Check! please help!



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/_5_180__100g_tank_and_lots_of_extras-304037.html

How much is this entire setup worth?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You would normally pay 1$ per gallon right?

So $140 for both the tanks, $40 for the stand and he painted it and set up the sump for you for free.



Philip.Chan.92 said:


> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/_5_180__100g_tank_and_lots_of_extras-304037.html
> 
> How much is this entire setup worth?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

So in other words, his price is fair? The grand total is over $600


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

entire setup I don't think so but the tank, stand and sump is.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

How much do you think the entire setup is worth?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought you were just referring to the tank + stand combo

Not sure what the entire thing is worth... too many numbers and products to crunch.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

It's decent deal for the tank, stand and sump. I wouldn't really bother with the rest of the accessories. One thing I don't really like is the orientation of the holes drilled.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> It's decent deal for the tank, stand and sump. I wouldn't really bother with the rest of the accessories. One thing I don't really like is the orientation of the holes drilled.


they dont make much sense to me either
2 each their own tho


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Do you mean you prefer the holes in the back or at the bottom? I might not even be using the sump since I want to fill the bottom of the stand with tanks as well but I may use the sump, not entirely decided yet. I plan to build a canopy and sort of a stand around it and hide both sides of the tank and the pipes connecting to the sump.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You must make sure the bottom hole seal tight, or else 125G of water will be on your floor...



or if you use it as return, make sure you have backup power, else another disaster awaits


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I plan to plug the bottom hole cause I couldn't find a solution to avert flooding my house in case the power goes off for long periods of time. Is using a single return sufficient?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> You must make sure the bottom hole seal tight, or else 125G of water will be on your floor...
> 
> 
> 
> or if you use it as return, make sure you have backup power, else another disaster awaits


Returns are near the top for a reason, 'syphon break'.

I would not use the bottom hole unless it was for a closed loop.

Phillip, I would wait for something else to come along...

To answer whether or not one hole is sufficient depends on a few things. What type of turn over rate are you trying to accomplish? You want to also match as best you can the gph that is exiting your tank. If you are going with a planted tank, a sump system is not ideal because of co2 loss. You will have to seal your sump as best you can to lower the amount of co2 loss.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey gucci, would it be ok to just use the top hole? I can easily hide the other one with some plants. Or is that hole by itself too small? To be honest, I don't really care for the sump I would rather run HOB filters and have a few smaller tanks at the bottom.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

If your intention is to run a few tanks underneath, just plug those holes. Make your life easier.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I might do just that. For future reference, how large should return holes be and how large are drain holes supposed to be? I am still planning out this setup in my head so nothing is certain yet.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I might do just that. For future reference, how large should return holes be and how large are drain holes supposed to be? I am still planning out this setup in my head so nothing is certain yet.


I can't give you a definite answer to that question Philip. Far too many variables...

in your case, you probably do not want too much flow so a lower tank volume turnover rate should be fine. Hole size will be a big determining factor of gph your tank will drain. Make sure you return pump can match the gph being drained from you tank. There's alot more to it but this is just to give you an idea.


----------

